# heehee yeaaa i'm new =]



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum, Amber! happy posting!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome Amber-do you lease a horse?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## LeighXLove (Jun 30, 2008)

ha no i don't lease a horse =/
i wish
ha but hopefully i'll be buying one!!!
i'm so excited =]]]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------

